# Best media for filter



## Delslo (Feb 5, 2010)

I just picked up an eheim pro3e 2078 filter and am needing to get filration media for it. My tank is fully planted, but I can't decide what media to put in the filter. My old filter was only used for bio filtration as i used my overflow filled with filter floss for my mechanical. Anyways, I currently have both running and have the buyer for the new filter coming this saturday to pick up my old filter. I don't really care what company I go with in terms of media, I just want the best set-up.

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Alec (Feb 8, 2004)

This is what i use, as well as a lot of others (i believe). I have two eheim filters and use their media --
This is how my filter is set up:
Top -- > Bottom
Fine filter floss
Eheim substrat (Bacteria colonization) (http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18405/si1380179/cl0/eheimsubstratpro2liter)
Course Filter
Ehfimech (More media for bacteria colonization/filtering) (http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18405/si1382936/cl0/eheimehfimech1liter)
Nothing/another filter pad.

Pretty much any media you want is going to be silimar to what i listed regardless of company. Get whatever is the cheapest!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I concentrate on mechanical filtration, and most filters have 3 types of sponge and floss so the water flows from coarse to medium to fine filtration. Some filters have chemical media, such as a nylon stocking of peat moss for the soft water tanks. Most of the filters then have some biomedia. I happen to have more than I need, so I have put some in all the filters. I think plenty of bacteria actually grow on the sponges and floss, and the bio media is sort of icing on the cake, at least in a planted tank. If I have need of some other sort of media, I would remove the bio media to make room for whatever else the tank needed. I certainly would not go buy bio media! Just keep cleaning the sponges in water removed from the tank for a water change and reuse them. Good sponges last forever, it seems. Floss does mat down over time, and eventually needs to be replaced. Still, it can be rinsed and reused for quite a while, too.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

In my 3e I have ehfimech in the first (bottom) basket, seachem matrix and eheim substratpro in the upper baskets. Seachem matrix might be best value/bio capability.

In the 3s, the coarse prefilfer in the pump head tray is all you need.

With the above stack, my flow is very strong and the water crystal clear. Bad stuff undectable in my 84g tank (2076 filter). 

Be sure to seed with something from your current filter for a while.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

In my setup I will be using sponge over the intake strainer, coarse pad in the bottom of hte 2213, next will be substrat Pro to the top then a fine pad in the top of hte filter. I will be using lattice screens in my 2213s instead of that white basket.

craig


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I run Purigen in all my filters, I've never used anything that "polished" water as well, and it's rechargable so can be reused.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Using a Pro 3e 2078 and really like the filter but the fine pad seems to clog on a heavily planted tank and doesn't clean well. I change those every couple of months. Thinking of running it without the fine next time I rinse the rest of it and see how that will work.


----------



## Delslo (Feb 5, 2010)

Let me know how that goes. I have only had my 2078 running for a few days and am loving it so far.



wkndracer said:


> Using a Pro 3e 2078 and really like the filter but the fine pad seems to clog on a heavily planted tank and doesn't clean well. I change those every couple of months. Thinking of running it without the fine next time I rinse the rest of it and see how that will work.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

> Using a Pro 3e 2078 and really like the filter but the fine pad seems to clog on a heavily planted tank and doesn't clean well. I change those every couple of months.


Changing fine pads every 2 months isn't bad at all. You could put another coarse pad or the Eheim mechs at the very bottom.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

In my 90:
2217#1 - As a CO2 reactor 100% Ehfimech
2217#2 - 50/50 Ehfimech/Bioballs and two Course pads
2232 - All Course pads

In my 25:
2236 - Ehfimech on the bottom, Ehfisubstrat Pro in the middle and Coarse to Fine pads on top

In my 15:
2215 - Substrat Pro, one Coarse pad and one Fine pad

Of all the media that I have used in the past 40 years or so I find that ceramic noodles are the best.

_Who remembers glass wool?!?_ :icon_eek:


----------

